# Do you like the smell of sharpies



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

No
Maybe
Yes
I am totally addicted


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes i get high off of em every day


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

No, it's awful! 

@Torlin you must be so bored, you keep coming up with all these polls. :b


----------



## patypaya (Jan 11, 2012)

a sharpie that smells like gasoline.. the 1st graders will love it


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope. Use to but now I don't.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

love that smell. also dry-erase markers


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll take a sniff every once in a while. It's not bad.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't like when I get my nose all marked up, so I try to keep them at a distance. They can be highly addictive and messy.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Addicted. I can't resist @[email protected] lol. Luckily I don't need to use sharpies often :um


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Not really a fan. I remember I loved those scented Mr. Sketch markers we used in elementary school though:








I used to sniff those things constantly.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Sharpies? Like permanent marker and stuff? No, I don't like the smell, particularly when there's poor ventilation and I can't really get away from it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I voted yes. Gotta love the smell of those sharpies.  Oh yea!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> Not really a fan. I remember I loved those scented Mr. Sketch markers we used in elementary school though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have a bunch of these (they're pretty old). Some of them don't smell good anymore and many have gotten too dried out, but some are still okay.

Does anyone like the smell of dry erase markers?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the smell but I don't recommend boffing them permanent markers much though.. it can cause damage!..smells so good though! lol


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

No.


----------



## jamesf4 (1 mo ago)

peril said:


> No, it's awful!
> 
> @Torlin you must be so bored, you keep coming up with all these polls. :b


how dare you say sharpies smell bad


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

They stink, but normal textas smell nice sometimes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No clue, I don't sniff markers.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. I used to wonder if I'm the only one that does.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I don't sniff markers.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't smell them intentionally but I guess the smell is kind of pleasing. As most ink has a pretty strong smell that you don't forget quickly.

EDIT - I think most markers smell like Sharpies, don't they?


----------

